# Router gehackt trotz Reset und WEP2?



## DominaLudens (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Mein Freund und ich gehen beide über Kabel ins Internet (Anbieter: Unitymedia)
Meine Ma nutzt unser WLAN.

Bisher war es nur WPA-verschlüsselt.
Als ich letztens mein iTunes anhatte, stand links unter Freigabe eine fremde Wiedergabeliste mit dem Namen "mathiass Liste" (so ähnlich)
Eine andere Wiedergabeliste wird ja nur angezeigt, wenn sie entsprechend im Netzwerk freigeschaltet ist, und da mein Freund und ich die einzigen sind, die per Kabel-Verbindung am Router angeschlossen ist, und meine Ma eben per WLAN, haben wir sofort vermutet, dass der Router gehackt wurde.
Wir haben auch einen kompletten Reset mit neuem Router-PW und neuem WLAN-PW (diesmal WPA2), was deutlich länger ist, gemacht.
Direkt danach gab es aber Zugriffe auf den Router von IPs, die zu keinem unserer PCs passt.

Am Tag danach hatten wir immer wieder Internet-Ausfälle nach ca. 10 Minuten für 2 Minuten.
Also: die gleiche Prozedur nochmal, alle Kabel ausgesteckt etc. pp.
Gestern lief dann alles normal und ohne Probleme, aber seit heute spinnt das Internet schon wieder und das Router-PW wurde anscheinend zurückgesetzt bzw. geändert. (aber eben nicht von uns)

Ein Telefonat mit Unitymedia und entsprechende Tests von dort haben wohl nichts gezeigt.


Was kann das also noch sein?
Hilft der Kauf eines neuen Routers? (Oder Anfrage bei Unitymedia, ob man einen Neuen bekommt)


Bin da echt ratlos und hoffe auf Hilfe.

LG,
DoLu


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Januar 2012)

router resetten
wieder einmal neu konfigurieren
verschlüsselung einstellen und auch mac sperrliste nutzen (nur verbindungen von zugalessenen mac adressen akzeptieren) und ssid verstecken - mehr kann man glaube ich als privatperson nicht machen (nen domainserver einrichten der netzwerkrichtlinien und zugelassenen user überwacht  )
und zuletzt: strafanzeige stellen
hacken des geschützen netzwerks: Auspähens von Daten(§ 202a)  ---  ins wlan gehackt
 Verändern oder Beschädigen von Funknetz-Inhalten (§ 303)  ---  pws geändert am router
Störungen des betrieblichen Ablaufs -> Computersabotage vor (§ 303b) --- gabs probleme die dadurch entstanden ?

könnten da in betracht kommen was dann bis zu merhere jahre im extremfall bedeuten können


----------



## Combi (11. Januar 2012)

kann gut sein,dass da einer mit nem android smartphone sich bei euch einhackt..
mit dem anti-network tool kommste immer in jedes gesicherte netz rein,dauert nur was...
das tool ist zum checken der eigenen wlan sicherheit,von der defcon,avram hat es entwickelt..
und schaut nach,ob er sich als admin ein konto erstellt hat,das geht damit auch,dann müsst ihr komplett neu aufsetzen,.
ihr müsst die freigabe nur für eure pc´s freigeben,keinen anderen...
sonst habt ihr morgen wieder einen im netz sitzen..


----------



## Toffelwurst (11. Januar 2012)

Schauen wer in eurer Nachbarschaft Mathias heist und ihn mal ordenltich zur Schnecke machen!


----------



## DominaLudens (11. Januar 2012)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Schauen wer in eurer Nachbarschaft Mathias heist und ihn mal ordenltich zur Schnecke machen!



Es gibt keinen in der direkten Umgebung, der so heißt, das haben wir auch schon überlegt 
Es kann höchstens der Bruder von einer Nachbarin sein, die Familie hat einen Nachnamen, der mit S beginnt (wegen dem zweiten s bei mathiass)
Die wollen wir noch fragen, wie der Bruder heißt, den sie hat.

Alles andere probiere ich mal nach der Arbeit aus, danke schon mal.
Aber immer weiter her mit euren Ideen 

Grüße,
DoLu


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2012)

Noch hinzuzufügen wäre, dass ihr unbedingt Logs führen lassen solltet. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr keinen Logserver laufen habt, aber die meisten Router bieten immerhin an, Logs zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten an eine Mailadresse zu schicken. Wichtig ist, dass ihr erstmal rausfindet, von aus vermutlich auf das WLAN zugegriffen wird.
Ich würde es wie folgt machen: 
- alle Rechner bis auf den deiner Mutter ausschalten (WLAN wird benötigt)
- die IP-Adresse des eingeschalteten Rechners notieren
- den WLAN-Adapter im sogenannten "promiscuous mode" betreiben (ich habe kein Windows hier, kann daher nicht sagen, wo und wie genau man das einstellt, dürfte aber mit Google herauszufinden sein)
- beim eingeschalteten Rechner alle Programme, die aufs Netzwerk zugreifen, beenden
- einen Paketsniffer wie Wireshark installieren, oben links ein Live-Capture starten und eine Weile laufen lassen. Irgendwann müssten sich in der Übersicht dann auch fremde IP-Adressen finden - also Adressen, wie weder der des von euch bedienten Rechners noch der des Routers entsprechen. Wenn ihr solche Adressen entdeckt notiert ihr diese und beendet die Aufzeichnung
- danach richtet ihr oben links über den Button für Filter einen Filter namens "host adresse.des.vermutlichen.eindringlings" ein und startet eine neue Aufzeichnung. Wenn der Mensch nicht allzu clever ist, dürftet ihr irgendwann über Usernamen oder eine E-Mail-Adresse stolpern

Mit der Strafanzeige wäre ich vorsichtig, sowas kann schnell nach hinten losgehen. Wäre schließlich ärgerlich, wenn die Beamten euch dann mitteilen, dass sie alle beteiligten Rechner zwecks Überprüfung der Sachlage erstmal mitnehmen und untersuchen müssen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dolomedes (11. Januar 2012)

Ich arbeite als IT´ler
Du meinst WPA 2 PSK ? Richtig nicht WEP ?

WEP is uralt.

Alternativ könnst auch CAIN nehmen.WEnn du ein bisschen rumfummeln willst


----------



## DominaLudens (11. Januar 2012)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Ich arbeite als IT´ler
> Du meinst WPA 2 PSK ? Richtig nicht WEP ?
> 
> WEP is uralt.


 
Ui, ja, ist editiert, danke


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2012)

WPA 1 wie 2 an sich ist afaik bis heute nicht geknackt. Nur das Passwort kann man angreifen. 
Ein neues, (sehr) langes Passwort welches nicht im Wörterbuch steht sollte also eigentlich zu nahzu 100%iger Sicherheit führen.

Freigaben in richtung Internet erlaubt euer Router aber nicht, oder?


----------



## DominaLudens (11. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Freigaben in richtung Internet erlaubt euer Router aber nicht, oder?



Was genau heißt das? Wo kann ich das nachschauen?  (Sorry, bin nich so der Router-Crack  )


----------



## Abductee (11. Januar 2012)

da gabs vor ein paar tagen eine news zu dem thema, anscheinend ist bei manchen routern standartmäßig WPS eingeschaltet.
auch soll ein ausschalten bei einigen routern keinen positiven effekt haben.
damit soll es dann relativ einfach sein über eine brute force attack ins netzwerk zu kommen.


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2012)

DominaLudens schrieb:


> Was genau heißt das? Wo kann ich das nachschauen?  (Sorry, bin nich so der Router-Crack  )


 Das müsstest du in einem Routermenü mit einem Namen wie "Freigaben" oder "Ports" oder sowas in der Art nachschauen können. 
Du kannst zur Sicherheit auch mal einen Portscanner auf euren Anschluss ansetzen, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 beispielsweise.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem MAC-Filter ist gut.

Gerät Strahlungstechnisch abschirmen, mit nem Kabel konfigurieren. Ein Passwort mit min. 30 Zeichen. 20 Lassen sich innerhalb von Stunden errechnen.

Du weist wie man unter Win die MAC herausfindet?


----------



## Abductee (11. Januar 2012)

man könnte auch die sendeleistung begrenzen (falls man sie nicht so weit braucht)


----------



## mushroom900 (11. Januar 2012)

Eine Frage:
Wenn man sich ein Pferd, oder ähnliches Tier/Ungeziefer eingefangen hat, hat dieser nicht auch die Möglichkeit sein Unwesen wie im Fall vom TE zu treiben?


----------



## Robonator (11. Januar 2012)

mushroom900 schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Wenn man sich ein Pferd, oder ähnliches Tier/Ungeziefer eingefangen hat, hat dieser nicht auch die Möglichkeit sein Unwesen wie im Fall vom TE zu treiben?


 
Du meinst ein Virus oder Trojaner der direkt im Router sitzt?


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2012)

Oder diesem vom PC aus steuert?


----------



## mushroom900 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte vom PC aus.


----------



## Joel-92 (11. Januar 2012)

Lade dir mal dieses Programm runter und lasse dir davon eine SSID und ein WPA2-PSK Passwort mit Großbuchstaben, Kleinbuchstaben, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen erstellen. RK-WLAN-Keygen - Download - CHIP Online
Dann aktivierst du den MAC-Adressfilter, versteckst deine SSID und dann sollte es gut sein.


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Januar 2012)

Schau auch noch nach, ob vielleicht von der Internet-Seite her ein Telnet od. SSH zugriff möglich ist.


----------

